# SINN wall clock (merchandise quartz stuff)



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## DannyOcean (Jan 10, 2010)

I love this clock. Any idea if there is an online seller. I checked Sinn's site where its listed but didn't seem to have a place to order.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DannyOcean said:


> I love this clock. Any idea if there is an online seller. I checked Sinn's site where its listed but didn't seem to have a place to order.


It is only available in their german online shop. AD also offer the wall clock online, Juwelier Roller came to my mind.

Lume shot, thanks to Uhrenforum.de


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I like it. It's got lume.

What is it made of?

How much does it weigh?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## squaredot (Jan 6, 2017)

This a pretty interesting wall clock to have 
I love this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Medusa said:


> I like it. It's got lume.
> 
> What is it made of?
> 
> ...


Email Sinn and you are in the know.

Specs as mentioned on website

857-style wall clock with illuminated display
Radio-controlled movement with sweeping second
European radio standard DCF77
Manual setting option in case of failure to detect a radio signal out of range
Satinised case
Mineral glass with anti-reflective coating on both sides
Ø 322.5 mm
Including 1.5 V AA battery


----------



## MacKai (May 12, 2017)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 12644611


anyone know of one for sale ?


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

I was just looking for one as well. I want to say Watchbuys had some a while back but it’s been a while since I’ve seen one for sale, unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietzster (Aug 21, 2020)

Thats neat!


----------

